# F1 - What a beautiful track!!!!!!!!!!!



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I watched the last race of the season this moring, Jaw-Dropping!!!!
I was extremely distracted from the great racing by the phenomenal beauty of the track.

I was constantly thinking - How can you do this with a slot car layout?

Rich :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Oh, by the way
Congrats to Vettel, and Buttons.
I'm gonna miss BMW being in the mix.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Great racing????

What were you watching? I was watching the latest sandpit GP brainchild of Ecclestone, and it was one of the worst races of the last few years, until the new champ closed on an ailing rival that he still could not get past.

F1 is in a real mess. Max has gone (sort of) now we just need Bernie to go and take the other vultures with him.

I think a lot of it would make for a rubbish slot car track too, all slow corners at right angles and with one radius.

Now, Spa on the other hand....


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I watched the last race of the season this moring, Jaw-Dropping!!!!
> I was extremely distracted from the great racing by the phenomenal beauty of the track.
> 
> I was constantly thinking - How can you do this with a slot car layout?
> ...


Very Nice facility.
The racing could've been better, but it was decent.If Ferrari would've brought a car, maybe there could've been some exitment. 

As fas as the layout goes, The thing that I liked was all of the options for chicanes and turnoffs. There were endless ways to redirect the track. 

Pay no attention to the Brit, He's just mad that wonderboy broke after setting quick time.
I do wish they had put in some elevations though.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

smalltime said:


> Pay no attention to the Brit, He's just mad that wonderboy broke after setting quick time.


Actually I never follow sportsmen based on nationality, that is a bit lame. The UAE track is just nowhere near as good as it could have been, the wedge got spent on making sure the CEOs and hangers on are kept cool and happy.

A fantastic facility, and amazing how quickly it all got built, but the centrepiece is flawed. They could have built any track one can imagine, but Tilke only knows a few tricks.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> A fantastic facility, and amazing how quickly it all got built, but the centrepiece is flawed. They could have built any track one can imagine, but Tilke only knows a few tricks.


Yes, I guess they could have added a corkscrew.
I got up late, so I missed the first half of the race. I guess that's why I enjoyed it so much, no Lewis Hamilton.
Okay, maybe it looks like a grown up go kart track.
It's a flat track, so if you buy a seat there, you can see the whole track, or most of it. Maybe that's what the designers had in mind. From that standpoint, I think it's a great race track. As with all new tracks, someone figured it out earlier than everyone else and ran away with the race. I expected that. With the simplicity of the layout, I think the racing will get much better in years to come. From a sponsorship standpoint, I like this track almost as much as Germany. The mix of banners and racing is almost seamless. The grandstands are beautiful. The whole facility is easy on the eyes. I just think its a new direction of thought for a road coarse facility.

It would make a great slot car track, even if it was screwed up with mixed routed and sectional pieces. 
Take it or leave it.

Rich


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Tilke track enough said pretty to look at but boring as hell...no passing points ( f1 Cars can pass now). one so-so brakingpoint so guess what ohh pit work.. yippie...and next year no refuleing it was like watching pretty paint dry...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

coach61 said:


> it was like watching pretty paint dry...


A masterpiece for the ages!!!!!!!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It would make a great slot car track, even if it was screwed up with mixed routed and sectional pieces.
> Take it or leave it.
> 
> Rich


Wow, something has really put a wasp up your ass! You don't jump on Coach for saying pretty much the same as me (in his own inimitable style), so for you this must be personal :freak:  :freak:

And what is your beef with Hamilton? Somebody already tried the Brit thing, tongue in cheek or not, so I would love to know what you have against LH.

I guess if people are happy with boring tracks like the one on Sunday, and can be smoke-and-mirrored by the surroundings, that is good, because Bernie's plan is to serve up plenty more of those....

Please list specific experiences you have had where mixing routed sections of track in with Tomy track and BSTS screws anything up, the more detail the better. The irony here being that the UAE sandpit would need neither of those things, as it is such a cookie-cutter layout.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> You don't jump on Coach for saying pretty much the same as me (in his own inimitable style), so for you this must be personal :freak:  :freak:
> 
> A


Its cause we race together and he knows I'll spray bomb his Tyco's lol...sorry guys I am 1005 with Dean on this Tilke Tracks SUCK and not just a little they Suck HUGE. Bernie is just a greedy little troll determined to hang out with other little greedy trolls and ruin what F1 gained this year by one making sure we have no British F1 next year.. and making bloody sure he gives everyone eye candy with no substance.. I despise Tilkes Cookie cutter designs.. Give me Mosport, Germany ( before it got neuthered) Brandshatch, Ilse Gilles Villenuve, SA, Argentina. MAN tracks were a car could PASS or ride side by side at least.. notice none are on the list and before I hear safty. how friggen safe is a 1.7 KM straight then ends UNDER the grandstands.. remeber Lemans in 55? wait for it...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> Wow, something has really put a wasp up your ass! You don't jump on Coach for saying pretty much the same as me (in his own inimitable style), so for you this must be personal :freak:  :freak:
> 
> And what is your beef with Hamilton? Somebody already tried the Brit thing, tongue in cheek or not, so I would love to know what you have against LH.
> 
> ...



I've only recently been watching F1 over the last 3 years, so all this is new to me. Not taking anything away from LH, but it think Massa was the real champion last year in a well fought battle to the final race. Too bad what's his name had to step on the brake and let LH by so he could get a 5th and win the championship. That must be a Brit thing, you know, buying championships, or did you forget that part? I might still be a little sore about that one. So, I didn't miss LH being out of the race at all, since Massa's been out the last half of the year. 

I'm not saying every track should be like this one, I'm just saying it's something different. You can buy a ticket to this track and see most of it, instead of missing some great battle for the lead that's just over the next hill, out of sight. Someone mentioned there is options on this track to change its configuration, so, if there is a problem with the layout, maybe they can change it. Ya'll talk about this track like the Nascar guys talk about Fontana, but the difference is this track looks different than other tracks I've seen on the *F1* circuit, Fontana is just a duplicate of another facility which was totally unnecessary. It's just a different approach, and I like that.

We have a routed piece turn thats about 6 feet (1.8288 meters, we still use the English system) and hooks up to Tyco track. It never gets used. So, the only time I've had a problem with sectional to routed track is when you post about it. Why not just get some routed straights to add to the turns? Heck, with all the threads and website info available, why not _make_ some straights to add to the routed turns? I guess that idea hasn't made it across the pond yet.

Dean, you're a racing fan, and a slot car racer, so I'm sure you can't be all that bad, we just view and remember things differently. So, you can see, I don't have a wasp up my ...., as your awkwardly favorite analogy implies. (that must be a Brit thing too) I just wish you could find a better track system to race on, to help make you a happier person. I think that UK Rockingham track is a step in the right direction.

No matter what, I still think this track is beautiful, as is the facility, and the racing I saw on it was great. Is great the right word? Should I use good? Because, now that I think about it, I'm not sure if the English word _great_ has a different significance inter-culturally. After all, they don't call it "Good Britain". What I mean to express is that I really enjoyed watching the race. I think better racing is to come at that track.

So don't go hatin on me because I liked what I saw,
or even because the season is over.
All those feelings should be directed at Jimmy Johnson, or Coach.

Rich


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I think that the Tilke-designed Malaysia circuit is brilliant, but the others since then have fallen short. The Abu Dahbi circuit sure is pretty, and Jens and Webba had a good straight fight there in the final laps so I think the track can be racy.

Generally, I seem to most enjoy the tracks that use elements of the surrounding countryside to give a sense of the track flowing -to- somewhere. Like Road America flowing back to the forest area on the backstretch. Or Interlagos flowing up and down the hillsides back to the curving frontstrech. Or the majestic, natural Spa circuit essing its way thru the hilly forest.

I guess if you build a track on a flat stretch of desert, the best you will get is a few small hills. I think incorporating a marina into the design was a good move. Overall, no issues with the new circuit other than the amount of $$$ that Bernie was able to extort out of them at the expense of better natural circuits with F1 history in Canada and France. With Sado-Max out of the picture now we can only hope Bernie chokes on his billions and meets the reaper before the entire schedule is contested in front of empty seats in far east Asia and the arab deserts.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I guess we will just have to disagree about the UAE track and move on, although forgive me for not taking too seriously the opinion of somebody who cannot remember Timo Glocks's name and seems to think he let Hamilton through on that final climb on purpose. You sound like many a rabid Ferrari Fan, and maybe your tinfoil hat needs some repairs.

I still do not get the references to our track system over here, the routed and Toy stuff works together well and we are having fun with it. We cannot change over to BSTS in one hit, just as the 24hr could not either, so in stages will have to do and everyone is fine with that. The next batch on order does include some straights for what it is worth.

As for Rockingham, yes it is awesome. There should be more tracks like it and the KSR out there, and less table-toppers. But the initial thrill has worn off because it appears the owners want to stick with .33A power supplies and not run the faster stuff either (which would need more amps anyway). I am worried the cars will be flat-chat all the time, which even on a track as jaw-dropping as that one will get old very quickly.

Its a bit like the UAE track, as some hack joked you can only watch a hotel change color so many time before it gets boring LOL.



NTxSlotCars said:


> I've only recently been watching F1 over the last 3 years, so all this is new to me. Not taking anything away from LH, but it think Massa was the real champion last year in a well fought battle to the final race. Too bad what's his name had to step on the brake and let LH by so he could get a 5th and win the championship. That must be a Brit thing, you know, buying championships, or did you forget that part? I might still be a little sore about that one. So, I didn't miss LH being out of the race at all, since Massa's been out the last half of the year.
> 
> I'm not saying every track should be like this one, I'm just saying it's something different. You can buy a ticket to this track and see most of it, instead of missing some great battle for the lead that's just over the next hill, out of sight. Someone mentioned there is options on this track to change its configuration, so, if there is a problem with the layout, maybe they can change it. Ya'll talk about this track like the Nascar guys talk about Fontana, but the difference is this track looks different than other tracks I've seen on the *F1* circuit, Fontana is just a duplicate of another facility which was totally unnecessary. It's just a different approach, and I like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

"doba, get the popcorn ready I'm gonna rip into rich here in a minute..


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Gonna' Regret This . . .*

OK, for what it's worth it seems to me that Abu is an opportunity missed - bling over substance. It is spectacular eye candy, which is cool, and it does have some useful innovations: getting the stands much closer to the track through use of innovative barriers. But they could have done more to facilitate passing. Has Tilke never seen Turn 1 at Cleveland?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Some while back somebody got hold of a document which set out what a particular company in the Bernie Empire expected Tilke's tracks needed to have contratually. Overtaking was not even mentioned.

Somebody further up the thread said something about Brits buying championships? Yawn. That won't work with me, but I am curious as to what they were trying to imply.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow if Brits are trying to buy championships they are doing a pretty poor job of it..lol..teams maybe nations.. not so much..


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The Nation that always amazes me is Finland!

Pop of five and a quarter million and yet they give us countless rally drivers and in F1: The two Rosbergs, Mikka and Kimi.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Wahoo said:


> OK, for what it's worth it seems to me that Abu is an opportunity missed - bling over substance. It is spectacular eye candy, which is cool, and it does have some useful innovations: getting the stands much closer to the track through use of innovative barriers. But they could have done more to facilitate passing. Has Tilke never seen Turn 1 at Cleveland?


Leave it to someone with long family involvement in racing to nail it on the head.

Spectacular facility, but no off camber or banked track surface, no elevation change, and a pretty conservative layout. Nothing to get the cars upset, but I did see a fair amount of sliding about at the end. Fault them NOT so much for the first year, since the darn thing hasn't been complete for 6 months, but only if they don't try to improve it. Cleveland was an awesome track for action on TV, don't know how it looked to spectators onsite.

Why dislike young Lewis? Not so much him, but the fawning media creation he became. Oh the first 2 years.... Oh so photogenic, oh so cool, oh such a wonderful PC image for the sport, oh so smart and oh so talented...... when Lewis screwed up it is only because he was trying SO HARD. Poor boy! Good lord, David Hobbs (Brit on American TV coverage Montoya) had a man-crush on him, as did Peter Windsor. His Dad, brother (and even his girlfriend) got more camera time than the remaining drivers and team managers, let alone anyone else in the pits during or after the races. (Let's cut to the Lewis' Dad camera in 3, 2, 1..)

He certainly is very good, probably better now than last year, fewer lapses leading to screw-ups and DNF's, but he isn't in the dominant chassis any more, is he? 

The British equivalent of D-A-N-I-C-A, who certainly didn't try any harder or deserve more sponsorship and media hype than Sarah Fisher, but Danica is so poised and dedicated and such a good ambassador for the sport and tries so hard (and is hot) LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :wave:

You know, F1 is still the most unpredictable, innovatitive, dynamic series out there because variables change from race to race - cars, tracks, strategies. Stark contrast between venues is a good thing, even if all the rules and changes aren't so well received. At least they don't carve restrictive rules in stone and sit on them for 5 or 10 years!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Montoya1 said:


> The Nation that always amazes me is Finland!
> 
> Pop of five and a quarter million and yet they give us countless rally drivers and in F1: The two Rosbergs, Mikka and Kimi.


Oh yeah, and if you had to do most all of your training and practicing on ice and gravel, you'd be pretty darn good at car control too! Now if they'd just learn to smile big and bat their eyes coyishly at the camera...........:freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well said, SP, Wahoo.
I always liked Cleveland. (the track)
I never really have been a fan of McLaren, so in my book, Hamilton just fits in with that camp.
I like Ferrari, but I never really considered myself a fan, I just thought they got shafted last year.
I've always been a BMW fan, I guess because of all the F1 championships they have.
Now that they're leaving, I'm stuck with Ferrari. Maybe Massa can come back? Or, maybe Schumacher?
Putting Hamilton in Ferrari would be like putting Petty in a Ford.

Rich

Finland also produces good hockey players.


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Medical Opinion . . .*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Finland also produces good hockey players.


It must be something in the vodka.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Maybe it's about this:






:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Could be... that, and a combination of this...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Finland also produces good hockey players.


... also the tires I just bought are from Finland, *and* Father Christmas lives there. Not too shabby. :thumbsup: nd


----------

